# World War 2 Battlefield Relics



## DannyBoy (12 Sep 2005)

hey i was searchin the web and i came across this website with relics that people find, from world war 2. Some of the items are pretty impressive like the rifle they found with a round still in the chamber and the round looks in pretty good condition too. Anyways look around its pretty awesome. If the site was already posted i apologize. 


http://www.lerenfort.fsnet.co.uk/


----------



## DannyBoy (14 Sep 2005)

What do you guys think?


----------



## larry Strong (14 Sep 2005)

As long as they just go after vehicles and weapons, however in the former Eastern Europe, there is a big surge of people going out and diggin up graves for whatever remnants are there in the way of militaria, and generally leave the remnants of the corpseis scattered to the 4 winds.

Thus I won't ever buy "ground dug" militaria


----------



## Michael Dorosh (14 Sep 2005)

Looks like a bunch of rusty crap to me, frankly.  I can buy .30-06 shells at the local hunting store brand new.  

Some weirdos will pay thousands of dollars for a rusty helmet if it has SS runes on it.  Funny world.


----------



## larry Strong (14 Sep 2005)

Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> Some weirdos will pay thousands of dollars for a rusty helmet if it has SS runes on it.   Funny world.



Yeah in the neighborhood of $1500 -3500US on average not rusy but in fair to good shape, though a single decal M18 can fetch close to 10K. And unless you really know your stuff, you are likely to get ripped off with a fake.
And no I don't own any.


----------



## Mineguy (11 Oct 2005)

"Some weirdos will pay thousands of dollars for a rusty helmet if it has SS runes on it.  Funny world"

What kind of comment is that man ?

I have for example no ss helmets, only 2 tunics and a cap, and only a SMALL amount of cash invested in this 100% "original" Collection but for example a freind of mine whos definitly no weirdo and very advanced in his feild has around 400,000 euros worth of SS Smocks and zeltbahns in his house which he gathered over the  years for almost nothing before the larger number of these weirdos and the sheer number of fakers as you describe existed and drove the prices of real items through the roof! Some of these smocks are the only surviving known examples of their type and adorn the beaver books. I personally find my hobby of collecting SS uniforms to be very intresting and do not consider myself a weirdo! I love to collect the ss stuff because there are simply so many fakes out there and the quality they are being made is getting scarey it makes the hobby even better when you end up with the real deal and can spot the fakes and keep up with them. I think this area of collecting is far more advanced then collecting standard UK and commonwealth militaria (which i also collect). For example It amazes me how much a Nfld volunteer Svc medal is worth, and there are 6 of those cased in my family alone!
I think an item is worth what a collector will pay for it, not market value! For example A ww2 UK battle dress isnt worth that much buit find a RA Nfld one and ill pay top dollar! Consider me a weirdo if you want!


----------



## larry Strong (11 Oct 2005)

Whats one of the Nfld medals worth?


----------



## Mineguy (12 Oct 2005)

Theyre worth around 500 UK Pounds now according to the latest medal year book. If of course one was that hard up to sell a family item like that which is a crime in my opinion...

http://www.wehrmacht-awards.com/forums/showthread.php?t=54817&page=2&pp=15&highlight=newfoundland+volunteer+medal


----------



## larry Strong (12 Oct 2005)

Ok so you have found a thread i have posted on another forum.....and then you mention





			
				LurkingKuna said:
			
		

> If of course one was that hard up to sell a family item like that which is a crime in my opinion...



Is there a question to this??? My Father had three bro's who served in the RNVR also so I am sure there are more than one in my immediate family also.



			
				LurkingKuna said:
			
		

> For example It amazes me how much a Nfld volunteer Svc medal is worth, and there are 6 of those cased in my family alone!


----------



## Mineguy (13 Oct 2005)

Hey larry,

Nothing meant, I didnt even pay attention enough here this time to see thatw as your post, my mistake. What i mean is its a crime in my opinion to sell family items like some people do esp our Nfld stuff, not pointing fingers at you!...

Kuna


----------



## larry Strong (13 Oct 2005)

Thanks  I agree with you all the way.


----------

